# Mejorar señal ADSL -> filtro ruido



## jnric (Jun 18, 2009)

Hola! saludos a todos! Hace no mucho me comentaron que la mala recepción de la señal del adsl puede deberse a malos contactos en el cableado, cosa que puede provocar ruidos e interferencias y disminuir la velocidad. Me digeron que se venden unos filtros especiales para mejorar la calidad de la señal, y ya que estudio electrónica me gustaría saber si alguien sabe de la existencia de esos aparatejos, como funcionan y como implementarlos.

A parte de eso renovaré la línea de telefono de casa, ya que hice varias chapuzas y es bastante antigua, pero mi curiosidad es esa: 
¿¿ se puede montar algun *circuito amplificador / repetidor*, para mejorar la calidad de la linea, y algun *filtro* como el que os digo para mejorar su nitidez ???

Está claro que no pasaré de tener 1Mb a tener 20Mb (aunque si se pudiera decidlo! DD), ni quiero estafar a mi compañía telefónica, pero sí que me gustaría sacarle mejor partido, y supongo que será de interés general.

Gracias de todos modos, espero alguna respuesta   .. Saludos!


----------



## Tacatomon (Jun 20, 2009)

Has intentado con los microfiltros?







Que raro que no cuentes con ellos, ayudan mucho a mejorar la calidad del internet. Los provee la misma empresa con la que contratastes el Internet.

Suerte y saludos.


----------



## jnric (Jun 21, 2009)

Pero esos microfiltros no son para filtrar interferencias causadas por el router adsl (o por la misma señal adsl) en la salida de audio de los telefonos?¿?¿?

Yo a lo que me refería era una especie de corrector de señal, que debería ir enchufado a la corriente seguramente ya que tendran algun A.O. por ahí o algo. Algo que te deje la señal que recibes directamente de la central  limpia de imperfecciones....
o incluso como ya he dicho antes la amplifique....

A lo mejor me equivoco tacatomon, pero creo que lo que me has dicho no me va a servir ... 

Seguiré esperando vuestras respuestas!


----------



## fernandob (Jun 21, 2009)

jnric dijo:
			
		

> Hola! saludos a todos! Hace no mucho me comentaron que la mala recepción de la señal del adsl puede deberse *a malos contactos en el cableado, c*osa que puede provocar ruidos e interferencias y:



hola, mira , nose mucho del tema pero una cosa es amplificar uan señal atenuada y otra es querer reconstituir algo que NO ESTA , me parece imposible.
si se supone que lo que manda por el cable es datos de computacion y tene smalos contacots eso interrumpe la información.
supongo que el protocolo de comunicacion se da cuenta y reenvia los paquetes corruptos hasta que lleguen bien , con lo cual al estar reenviando bajas velocidad.
pero no es algoque se solucione amplificando.

son cosas distintas.
si en la entrada de un amplificador metes señal ruidosa a la salida tendras señal ruidosa amplificada.

les repito , no soy experto en esto, si alguno quiere corregir o decir que me equivoco esta ok.

saludos


----------



## jnric (Jun 21, 2009)

Hola de nuevo!

*fernandob* no entiendo lo k me quieres decir con:



> querer reconstituir algo que NO ESTA



Luego: 



> si se supone que lo que manda por el cable es datos de computacion y tene smalos contacots eso interrumpe la información.
> supongo que el protocolo de comunicacion se da cuenta y reenvia los paquetes corruptos hasta que lleguen bien , con lo cual al estar reenviando bajas velocidad.
> pero no es algoque se solucione amplificando.
> 
> ...



Lógicamente se está trabajando con datos, pero estos datos no son más que voltajes e intensidades. A lo que me refiero es a mejorar la recepción de esos datos quitándoles el ruido y "_dandoles un poco más de impulso_". En conjunto, amplificarlos y rectificar sus impurezas mediante filtros pasa banda o lo k sea.

No os olvidéis que en el fondo lo único que estoy preguntando, sin importar que haya por enmedio (amplificadores, filtros o lo k sea), es cómo conseguir una mejor señal de adsl !

Igualmente grácias por responder, que aunque ninguno seamos expertos en esto podemos ayudarnos !


----------



## OLIVER8520 (Jun 21, 2009)

si su internet es inalambrico puede contruir una ante reseptora pero si no lo es no creo que se pueda solo conosco de una opcion de windows que deja el 20% en reserba de la banda para otras cosas y se puede poner a 0%


----------

